# DX for  fixed defect in the inferolateral wall



## kcadieux (May 6, 2013)

Hello Cardiology coders,

Can I have some help for this dx? What icd-9 code are you using for a fixed defect in the inferolateral wall? 

Thanks,

Karen CPC,CCC


----------



## Twixle2002 (May 6, 2013)

I would probably use 746.89.. anomaly of heart specified site


----------



## kcadieux (May 6, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

